# Predatory Fish.com



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

how many of you go to that site and who likes it?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PredFish is our webring partner and a great online aquatic resource..

But it does have a .NET instead


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i never understood the riviry between the 2 sites

what does .NET have to do with it to?


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I was there once and didn't care for it. It seems like there is alot more action at our site than theirs.

Questions are answered faster and people seem more informative here.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i never understood the riviry between the 2 sites
> 
> what does .NET have to do with it to?


 There is no rivalry between the us and predfish, they have been very helpful in establishing this site.

In the title badforthesport said preditoryfish.com....it is preditoryfish.net.

I like predfish, they have been a great resource for all kinds of information.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

indeed a great resource.. the sites have some different goal to keep in mind though. i dont think pfish ever started out or tried to be the complete hobbyist community where members would spend countless hours in the plush lounge area.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I got there as well, but if anyone finds any of my posts over there, you'll see where I spend most of my time. I think I have like 13 posts over there.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i guess its just a matter of opinion..ive been on it and its ok like cool said questions get answered here quicker so i usually ask questions here


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i love pred fish its the first site i started on abut 3 + years ago which then was the old predfish site on ezboard.
its also the site that introduced me to p-fury i basically divide my net time between these 2 and aquapets.
dixon


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I only go on PredFish.net to check out there Buy/Sell section.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

i started with predfish and love it 
but nowadays Pfury is def better...predfish used to be so good but iono about now


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > i never understood the riviry between the 2 sites
> ...


 psh..hey you... its predAtoryfish.net...hehehehe :laugh:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

they are both good. I find the buy and sell in predfish more intresting but when it comes to informative info, pfury takes the cake.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I started out on predfish before pfury was even around. I learned lots of information roaming around through all their different threads and there are plenty of great people over there. I still go over there on occasions but I mostly post over here since the main focus is on Piranhas. I like how this site is organized according to different topics which makes it much easier for me to post in the proper section. predfish is a bit different because you have one section for piranha and within that section you can have a ton of different topics going on at once. Nevertheless I am proud to be a member of both sites.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > i never understood the riviry between the 2 sites
> ...


 Yeah, there were never any rivalry between the 2 borads. Actually, you can state that alot of PFury's pioneers started out on PFish, but decided to break away to focus their main attention to Piranhas. The only rivalry between them (and other boards) are just plain and simple... to give great advice.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

yea I wstarted that board 3 months befor I came to here


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

i got banned 2 times from predfish, banned from there chatroom and banned from the banned forum.

Now what does that tell you about predfish?









But eversince they banned me that site went down bigtime, i ghost there sometimes to check it out, some threads would go unanswerd for weeks!


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Let me start by saying predfish rocks









They haev one section for Piranaha and this is mainly a site dedicated to piranha only. So, of course asnswers will get answered faster here and people will know more.

But for your predfish/puffers etc that site cannot be beat. This one isnt even close when it copmes to those kinda fish.

So for Piranha this site and for predatories them.

O snaps daid this "
but when it comes to informative info, pfury takes the cake. "

For what? Piranhas? then yes you are right for Gars,snakeheads, puffers, then you are very wrong!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Let me start by saying predfish rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is this all about? I thought there was suppose to be no prejudice between sites.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

predatoryfish.com is an excellent site for 1 or 2 pictures about some guy's spilo eating a goldfish.

predatoryfish.net is a whole different story.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 Yeah Marco get off GG's computer already!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

kdblove_99 said:


> So for Piranha this site and for predatories them.
> 
> O snaps daid this "
> but when it comes to informative info, pfury takes the cake. "
> ...


 Check out our non-piranha section..... you might be suprised.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> i got banned 2 times from predfish, banned from there chatroom and banned from the banned forum.
> 
> Now what does that tell you about predfish?


 That they make good judgement calls?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

all i know is I wipe the floors with josh's man teet


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> kdblove_99 said:
> 
> 
> > So for Piranha this site and for predatories them.
> ...


 there is a lot of very well informed people there


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> i got banned 2 times from predfish, banned from there chatroom and banned from the banned forum.
> 
> Now what does that tell you about predfish?
> 
> ...


 Actually, you got banned because you threatened to rape someone's 8 year old daughter. You are nothing but a little punk, and a troll.

By the way, there is no rivalry between the two sites. Mike and I are friends. In terms of piranha fury and pfish, some like chocolate, and some like vanilla. It's a preference.

But, in terms of chocolate, Mike DOES ride the hershey highway


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Josh said:


> But, in terms of chocolate, Mike DOES ride the hershey highway


 You sure its not the Milky Way?!?


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

Quite Karen, Quite


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Josh said:


> Mike and I are friends.
> 
> But, in terms of chocolate, Mike DOES ride the hershey highway


 NEVAAAR!

How dare you share our secrets to the world! Nobody was supposed to know!!!!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> i got banned 2 times from predfish, banned from there chatroom and banned from the banned forum.
> 
> Now what does that tell you about predfish?
> 
> ...


























Thanks PByte, I needed that. Haven't had a good laugh like that in ages. Still charming and deluded as ever. You, the cornerstone of PFish. Wahahaha. Dude you slay me.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Just for kicks I'll answer your question, it tells people that PFish did the right thing canning your ass.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Neoplasia said:


> Just for kicks I'll answer your question, it tells people that PFish did the right thing canning your ass.


 wtf, me?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

oh nm. sorry. i just need to read.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> oh nm. sorry. i just need to read.










Ya sorry, forgot to quote lol.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Neo Lives!!!!!!

Long time no see you bastard!!!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Neo Lives!!!!!!
> 
> Long time no see you bastard!!!


 Yes I live, sorry to disappoint.







Gotta watch my time though, lot of school work to knock off between now and finals.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Josh said:


> Quite Karen, Quite


I hope you dont speak like you type!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Mike and I are friends.
> ...


 Ahhh.. this calls for Photoshop and/or Paint. Josh and Mike sitting in a tree.. or would you guys preferre the Titanic???


----------



## IMADDICTED (Sep 16, 2003)

I love It there


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

I love both sites. I'd be on this site more than I am now, but it takes a while to load on my 19.2 connection. However, Pfish has several locked topics in the water cooler, and its more strict there as to what your allowed to talk about. I like it though, thats why I have 1,500 posts.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Pbyte deserved what he got in pfish! I supported them all the way!

Anyhow misc pred, pfish got a little edge but you'll be surpirsed all the scientific advice you get in the non piranha section. One thing i dont like about pfish is some thread do not get answered for days. Simple some just get ignored because it gets asked before. I guess thats why search functions are made but then again, noobs are the ones that make the board alive. But with pfury, what you usually get is just scientific info but is good but sometime people want personal experience you know what i mean. ITs a good trade off. Just viist both sites and get the best of both worlds.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Pfish water cooler is awsome as well as pfury. Pfish being a larger member based forum, the people experence and knowldege along with pesonality is great. I asked about a bird and i get some real bird experts out there that are also into fish. Pfury is more a joke around lounge


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah, I have noticed that Pfish is alot more stricked, Alot of topics even in the water cooler get closed alot.

ALot more spamming goes on here, it's actually very bad here.

I joined here 17 july 03 and have 175 posts another member joined three months after me and has almost 4,500 posts.

Also all posts in the Water Cooler at Predfish doesn't count toward your post count, Should do that here!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i do not go to the site...

but i *LOVE* it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i do not go to the site...
> 
> but i *LOVE* it.


 The irony.

They shibby-ed me out over there


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Personally like this site better not hating on Pfish.net but evbery question ive asked here gets answered in a matter of minutes sometimes even seconds


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Neo Lives!!!!!!
> 
> Long time no see you bastard!!!


 whooopdeedoo


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the predatoryfish.net board is less toward piranha's and more toward all predatory fish, which is fine if thats what your into. I really only like the piranha's so thats why im here.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> the predatoryfish.net board is less toward piranha's and more toward all predatory fish, which is fine if thats what your into. I really only like the piranha's so thats why im here.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I used to visit that site a lot, but since I became mod here not nearly as often as they deserve - it's a great site indeed (although obviously not nearly as cool as PFury...







)


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

The grass is greener on this side









OH BTW u guys didnt know the whole story Behind that rape thing
Iam going to-

R-Read
A- A
P-Polish
E- Encyclopidia
R.A.P.E
to ur 8 year old daugter.

So Drop It Already.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> The grass is greener on this side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You still dont play with acronyms like that when it comes to "RAPE"-ing anything.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i used to go to pred. fish for a while back in the day. Once i found this place i never went to predatory fish again. They didnt really help me when i was a noobie. they just got upset and said "ugh we've answered this question a thousand times, you need to SEEEAAARRCCH." so i dont give 2 hoots and a holler about that noob hating site.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> The grass is greener on this side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stop playing the poor innocent victim, nobody buys that act.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Pbyte being a complete f*cking idiot is one of the very very very very very very very few things Neoplasia and I agree about.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Pbyte being a complete f*cking idiot is one of the very very very very very very very few things Neoplasia and I agree about.


 iam glad iam bringing people together.









one person at a time


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Pbyte being a complete f*cking idiot is one of the very very very very very very very few things Neoplasia and I agree about.


 Scary but true. Anyone who thinks that story is believable has to be.


----------

